# WOW - Kath Mullen!!!



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

I went to the NABBA Uni yesterday, and would just like to say WOW - Kath Mullen!!! She stole the show for me, and stood out a mile as soon as she walked out on stage, like a blonde bombshell!!! She looked nothin short of unbelievable an presented a package that to me looked, unbeatable, but it wasnt to be!!! Showed true class on the biggest stage, and really showed em how it should be done!! Fantastic condition, unreal shape and presentation that made the rest of the girls look like first timers!!! CONGRATULATIONS UR A STAR!!!


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

any photos mate to have a squint at:thumb:


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

theres one


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

nice pic!!!!!! how did dave titterton get on??????????


----------



## kath m (Sep 19, 2008)

.


----------



## kirkelliott (Jul 22, 2009)

was also at uni yestersay! kath had it in the bag and was well and truly screwed by the judges! big shout out to shawn watson for a great showing in 5th !! shredded as ever!! dave T also in great condition and was unlucky not to take the overall .. won the symetry in my eyes but lost to a blocky physique =[.. also well done to dave steele who is stillgoing strong into his 50's ... well done all our lad's and lasses. kirk


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

yep, thought kath had bagged that title yesterday..she was just superb...

steve


----------



## McQueen (Aug 21, 2008)

roy said:


> nice pic!!!!!! how did dave titterton get on??????????


Ooo Ooo my claim to fame!! .......

I trained at the same gym as Dave in sheffield!


----------



## HTID (Oct 4, 2008)

wow! wow! wow! kath mullen SHEEWOWA! UNBELIEVABLE what a star you are, every inch a champ, WELL DONE.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

I was shocked, i thought she walked it :confused1:


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

amazing and gorgous to what a package, congratulations:thumb:


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

sometimes when someone is clearly better and they dont win ****es me off, not only for the person who gets screwd but for all the ppl watchin, coz you pay money to watch the best win shows end off, somtimes i wander what the judges are atchualy lookin for.....


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Well done Kath.

You looked great as ever babe.


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

:thumb :You were AWESOME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

kirkelliott said:


> was also at uni yestersay! kath had it in the bag and was well and truly screwed by the judges! big shout out to shawn watson for a great showing in 5th !! shredded as ever!! dave T also in great condition and was unlucky not to take the overall .. won the symetry in my eyes but lost to a blocky physique =[.. also well done to dave steele who is stillgoing strong into his 50's ... well done all our lad's and lasses. kirk


this is not a dig a you kirk but, kath did absolutly amazing yesterday she got second to a line up of girls, where any one of them would have been a worthly winner. she had really done her homework on what look to bring the stage and made improvements to the look she brought when she won the britain. she was not screwed by the judges, kath herself i think will agree with this. making comments as you did i feel kind of takes away how truley great kath and also dave did yesterday. dave was over the moon to take his class, but you have to put a knock on that result as well by saying about the overall.

all in all i think the judging was very fair on saturday

x


----------



## stevie flynn (Sep 5, 2006)

agree with that mostly rach, although i think anth bailes was very unlucky not to be top3....i thought that was a very poor decision... 

steve


----------



## colinidj (May 23, 2008)

tommy y said:


> theres one


didn't she win at the britain in 08 sure i seen her backstage with her trophy while we were pumping up ? she looked great then as well !


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

stevie flynn said:


> agree with that mostly rach, although i think anth bailes was very unlucky not to be top3....i thought that was a very poor decision...
> 
> steve


i agree with that steve, i was shocked by his results, i know shane really rated him and also said what a tiop guy he was after speaking to him back stage

xx


----------



## Wayne Brown (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi Kath

Big Congrats to you well done.......

I have a Photo shoot to do in Nov, a young Lady said you have had a nice set of images taken and she liked that style. I just wondered if you could say who did your shoot

so i can have a quick look at what my Model wants sort of...........


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

tommy y said:


> I went to the NABBA Uni yesterday, and would just like to say WOW - Kath Mullen!!! She stole the show for me, and stood out a mile as soon as she walked out on stage, like a blonde bombshell!!! She looked nothin short of unbelievable an presented a package that to me looked, unbeatable, but it wasnt to be!!! Showed true class on the biggest stage, and really showed em how it should be done!! Fantastic condition, unreal shape and presentation that made the rest of the girls look like first timers!!! CONGRATULATIONS UR A STAR!!!


wow, really amazing physique


----------

